# Fruits in soil - Opinions



## john_peace (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi guys,
has  anyone tried to burry some parts of fruits in the soil,a slice of orange for example,to get some kind of "fruity" taste bud?
I'm growing some white skunk and I'm thinking trying it on 1-2 plants.

What do you think of this idea?Can it affect the plants negatively?


----------



## Madshotz (Nov 17, 2007)

Acid from the fruit could hurt the plant but the do make stuff to feed the plants a few weeks befor u harvest to get a fruity tast


----------



## john_peace (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of using other fruits too,bananas,apples,etc.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 17, 2007)

personally I dont think it would have any effect at all on the plant except for maybe creating a mold spot in the soil. I havent tried it yet so I dont know for sure but if I was you I would probably just cure your weed with some type of fruit instead of putting the fruit in the soil


----------



## john_peace (Nov 17, 2007)

rhenderson how exactly do you suggest I should do that?


----------



## john_peace (Nov 17, 2007)

To be more specific,I was thinking that the plant would absorb the substitutes which give the fruity taste and smell....


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 3, 2008)

Fruity taste and smell depends more on the strain than adding to the soil because if that was the case organically grown plants would taste like crap.  Like _rhenderson_ said, "just probably would create a mold spot", especially if they haven't been dried yet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2008)

*If your looking for a strain with a fruity taste why not just purchase one? By adding fruits to your soil your not gonna make your buds taste like them trust me it's not gonna work. *


			
				john_peace said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> has anyone tried to burry some parts of fruits in the soil,a slice of orange for example,to get some kind of "fruity" taste bud?
> I'm growing some white skunk and I'm thinking trying it on 1-2 plants.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?Can it affect the plants negatively?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 3, 2008)

Kindphriend played around with feeding fruit to his plants about a year ago.
Have a look for his journal. He seems to have disappeared since.

It won't make your weed taste fruity. It's for feeding the micro organisms in the soil.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 3, 2008)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Fruity taste and smell depends more on the strain than adding to the soil because if that was the case organically grown plants would taste like crap.


 
So if a mixture of bat crap, cow crap and worm crap were mixed together, the flavor would be really, really crappy?

Some people put pee on them? Ohhhhhh, I'm starting to feel ill...

"Here, try some of this..."

You guys are cracking me up!

Wouldn't it be cool if it *did* work that way? Bury a T-bone with a little A-1 on it. A little baked potato w/sour cream on the other side.

Man, I'd pay for that flavor of weed!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey this is a great question,
   As it turns out, there are some things that can be done to help you chase down what your looking for.
  I have used a large amount of cocoa bean shell and have gotten smoke that had a after taste of chocolate. Chocolate Ses MMmmmmm.
 		Hey guys, please reply and let me know if you guys like this. 

WHAT YOU NEED: 
1. Weed 
2. One orange per 10 grams of weed (approx.) 

WHAT YOU DO: 

This process is pretty simple yet very effective. 

1. Break your weed up, leaving in stems with the weed, and place it in a ziplock bag. It helps alot to break up your weed, but it will work either way. 
2. Cut the oranges in wedges, and tear away only the orange peel from each wedge.  
3. Throw away or eat the fruit part.  
4. Place the orange peels you have in the bag with the weed. 
5. Press the bag airtight and place the bag in your freezer. Leave it for about 24 hours. 

Upon removing the bag from your freezer, remove the orange peels and throw them away. Let your weed lay out a couple hours to dry.

This is all part and parcel to having your buds a bit too dry and now is your chance to get them back to being a bit moist.

Your weed is now orange flavored.  You can flavor the weed orange (i would suggest lightly) and it will also give the bud a fruity smell, hence people might think it is something special.  You can use a mint extract about three hours prior to harvest, it will get sucked up by the plant straight up into the buds. There are obviously other flavors as well. I wouldn't do more than one plant at first, you might want to find out if you like it first.
 Another way to go,  is some of the exotic MJ that they have bred. It tastes fantastic. Here are some that I'm all in a sweat to try.
- Papaya
- Orange Kush
- Grapefruit
- Strawberry Cough 
- Blueberry    MMMmmm BlueBerry

Under no circumstances should you risk putting fruit into the soil. All you will do is attract either mold issues, or unwanted pests or both. Most likely you will also tear up much needed roots.
Good Luck
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

